# Hello



## chaos1906 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm new to the site and Hapkido.  I have my third class tonight and extremely excited...and sore.  Living here in Madison, AL.  Just wanted to drop in.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## seasoned (Jan 21, 2011)

chaos1906 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the site and Hapkido. I have my third class tonight and extremely excited...and sore. Living here in Madison, AL. Just wanted to drop in.
> 
> ...


Hey Robert, how are you doing. There is a meet and greet thread on martial talk. It's is a place where newcomers can go and introduce themselves, and tell a bit about things in their life. Drop over.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 22, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jan 24, 2011)

Very cool and welcome!!

Daniel


----------



## kiddk1 (Mar 3, 2011)

congrats, you will grow to love it more and more as you progress


----------



## 72ronin (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to MT


----------



## puunui (Mar 5, 2011)

chaos1906 said:


> I'm new to the site and Hapkido.  I have my third class tonight and extremely excited...and sore.  Living here in Madison, AL.




Who is your Hapkido teacher?


----------

